# Simbaaassss Story :)



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Well, i have decided to make a new thread, too upsetting to look at the old one. I will update this one as i go 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/300226-ive-got-babies-mummy.html

Well its Simbas first day alone, he is coping ok so far. He is crying quite a bit when i leave him or ignore him for a second!
Its like having a very active baby! Who bites!
He follows me everywhere so so sweet.

Anyway, some pics from today (p.s sorry about the dirt in his eyes, and the milk stains on his cheeks - all sorted now)


















Im sure he will be ok now, he has done two hard poos today! Yay!

Just got to teach him not to bite mummy(me) now!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina try blowing his face when he bites


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina try blowing his face when he bites


I have tried, (well he only started to bite me today) so hopfully that will work! (didnt on scooby though!, although he is 'special' ) Simba looks at me, in that ''emo'' sort of way if i blow at him, he makes me feel all mean! 
But im not having him bite me, i let scooby get away with it for too long and now he still does it at 8 months old.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

he is one beautiful kitty well done for doing such a good job with him xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> he is one beautiful kitty well done for doing such a good job with him xx


hehe thank you






p.s i noticed that his belly is quite gingery/creamy, is this the norm for tabbies, i havent got a 'normal' tabby so i dont know  lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes Gina that is the right colour, its very pretty though isnt it:flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i kept up with the other thread and am absolutly devastated by the outcome but on a more positrive note, how gorgeous is simba:flrt::flrt:

gina you are a saint you really are:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Yes Gina that is the right colour, its very pretty though isnt it:flrt:


heh egood good, i thought i may have an odd one! lol
beacuse his belly is stripey and it has a gingery cream colour, he loks like a tiger, so cute!



ditta said:


> i kept up with the other thread and am absolutly devastated by the outcome but on a more positrive note, how gorgeous is simba:flrt::flrt:
> 
> gina you are a saint you really are:flrt:


 thankyou!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

morning hun I'm glad you have started a new thread for Simba, he deserves it, bless him, he is gorgeous! may he continue to have lots more solid poos :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe one more today!! whoop!


----------



## jennibear (May 16, 2009)

So where do you live? ...... might have to sneak along in the middle of the night and steal him - hes just sooooooo gorgous.

Well done - keep us all informed we are eagerly awaiting!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

jennibear said:


> So where do you live? ...... might have to sneak along in the middle of the night and steal him - hes just sooooooo gorgous.
> 
> Well done - keep us all informed we are eagerly awaiting!


lol
in cambridge, if you lived in cambridegshire you could actually adopt him! lol 
but you dont! lol
he is beautiful!
he is a bit of a bugger though, he does tend to bite me alot, and scream trhoughout the night!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

shell regaurding the blowing in the face, his biting is diffrent to scoobys biting, scooby would nibble on you then bite, where as simba will go for you like a ... i guess a snake.. he will launch at you and snap his teeth together.


----------



## jennibear (May 16, 2009)

He sounds feisty!! he is lovely. Well done on all your hard work, he really should count his lucky stars he was fostered by you.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

jennibear said:


> He sounds feisty!! he is lovely. Well done on all your hard work, he really should count his lucky stars he was fostered by you.


hehe thanky!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its very difficult to try to pretend i cant hear him crying, it must be awful when you have a child, and you have to leave it to cry (well mum used to to me!) lol

makes me feel really mean, but he has to learn he cant always get his own way

he has picke dup a VERY annoying habit, sitting on eating the keyboard, 
when i try to get him off he hide under the shelf that it sits on, so i cant get him!! *beeep*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You could trying putting him firmly on the floor with a loud NO the minute he bites you but you need to do it every time he bites and immediately

This is the problem with young single kittens and they can be very persistant.
When hes in his cage try giving him a small box on its side with warm bedding in it as he may feel more secure with a roof over his head. Have you got a Wheatie(them sausage things that you microwave so they are warm, used for bad necks etc) as you could put this in his box at bedtime. It must be very traumatic for him as hes suddenly on his own at such a young age and no warm bodies to snuggle up with.( you could use a hot water bottle but when they go cold they do more harm than good) Heat makes kittens very sleepy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

You could trying putting him firmly on the floor with a loud NO the minute he bites you but you need to do it every time he bites and immediately

*Ill keep tryign hopefully he will soon learn, i dont mind being bitten but its not tooo plesent.

* 
This is the problem with young single kittens and they can be very persistant.
When hes in his cage try giving him a small box on its side with warm bedding in it as he may feel more secure with a roof over his head. Have you got a Wheatie(them sausage things that you microwave so they are warm, used for bad necks etc) as you could put this in his box at bedtime. It must be very traumatic for him as hes suddenly on his own at such a young age and no warm bodies to snuggle up with.( you could use a hot water bottle but when they go cold they do more harm than good) Heat makes kittens very sleepy

*he has a teddy and a b;anket and another blanket and a towel in an inclosed bed, but he will just sit at the front crying, i do feel mean, but if i give in, he will earn that i will give in, then i loooose, jjust like i t did with scooby, i let him kinda get away with it, now he thinks he can do it.*


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

You are such an angel. I've just read through the original thread and it made me cry so much. You poor thing and those poor kittens, I can't believe how little support they gave you. I wouldn't go anywhere near that vet again, my mum's vet took one of her cats on and in the end they just stopped charging her because they refused to give up on him (he then went on to live for another 18months until the cancer got the better of him). You deserve a massive hug for all you've done for them. I really wish you all the best with little Simba, he's a sweetie


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cpiggott22 said:


> You are such an angel. I've just read through the original thread and it made me cry so much. You poor thing and those poor kittens, I can't believe how little support they gave you. I wouldn't go anywhere near that vet again, my mum's vet took one of her cats on and in the end they just stopped charging her because they refused to give up on him (he then went on to live for another 18months until the cancer got the better of him). You deserve a massive hug for all you've done for them. I really wish you all the best with little Simba, he's a sweetie


aww thankyou!
the vet is awful, and i will never see her again, typical she has started to work for my local vets now as well as the emergancy 24/7 one!!! gr!
thanks again


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I think if you put Simba in your bed at night he might not cry :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I think if you put Simba in your bed at night he might not cry :lol2:


i think we woudl have a verrry flat kitten if i did that!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well he had a great day today, the cats were out so i took him downstairs so he could interact with me, dad and most impostatnly the sofa, he LOVED it. lol 
he has a great times spent a few hours running around then started to cry, i then found out he needed a wee...
lol
he then went to sleep,
he came out at dinner time too, and tried to eat my dinner! lol
he was a good boy reallyt just got to stop the biting and he will be puuuurfect.
Dad says he wants to train him to be a bengal..
lol
..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

also, i guess he is teething, he is trying well, he is eating everything chewing on everything, including wires. he loves to chew on plastic..
he wont chew on toys..
but is there anything made for designed for.. or can anyone think of somthign i coudl make for him to chew on? lol
dont want him killing himself/or killing my comp


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh my freekygeeky i started to read your other thread at 12 and just finished now what hell you went through im so so so so so happy simba is doing well you are a very brave person to deal with all that happened :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> oh my freekygeeky i started to read your other thread at 12 and just finished now what hell you went through im so so so so so happy simba is doing well you are a very brave person to deal with all that happened :flrt:


thankyou


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder if you can get him some dog chewy toys but for small pups? bean has got a mini kong, maybe you could put cat food in it? :lol2:
I'm so relieved he is going strong! Is he allowed to play with your cats yet? maybe they could teach him a few things?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I wonder if you can get him some dog chewy toys but for small pups? bean has got a mini kong, maybe you could put cat food in it? :lol2:
> I'm so relieved he is going strong! Is he allowed to play with your cats yet? maybe they could teach him a few things?



actually i do have a mini one for scooby, ill find that!!
he isnt alowed to iuntereat with my other cats which is a shame, scooby did escape, and managed to find him the other day when i had him on dads bed with dad, (big bed, and i thought he would like it !) lol, scooby didnt seems that bothered sniffed him and watched him that was it, tom also got in however and that was another story he hisses at him, i then had to grab simba and run! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina have you approached Woodgreen to see if they will match him up with a kitten of a similar age, they must have someone also fostering a young motherless kitten or 2. We always try and do this as they learn not to bite and have a furry friend to play with too. Young single kittens become very demanding as they grow older and you get a much easier going cat if they are reared with other kittens that is less reliant on humans
Also when the time goes for them to go back its so much easier with 2 kittens than 1 as you arent quite as bonded


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina have you approached Woodgreen to see if they will match him up with a kitten of a similar age, they must have someone also fostering a young motherless kitten or 2. We always try and do this as they learn not to bite and have a furry friend to play with too. Young single kittens become very demanding as they grow older and you get a much easier going cat if they are reared with other kittens that is less reliant on humans
> Also when the time goes for them to go back its so much easier with 2 kittens than 1 as you arent quite as bonded



they havent offered one, so i am guessing they dont, as im sure they woudl try to pair them up, makes sense too. the blowing in the face and a firm No seems to be taking some sort of effect, although im scared he will be scared of me?
graham is interested in possibly (my OH) adopting her, but he isnt allowed p[ets, but the landlord is his best friends aunty, so she might be able to possibly let him have it..



more hard poos! whop!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

every night he crys and cries and cries, its makes me quite upset, i feel so so so mean  (he only does it for about 5 mins, but still  )


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

more pics..

Please so ignore the nice wee stain everywher, why do snakes love to roll in it and spread it everywhere????????????????? (thats just one tiny wee, EVERYWHERE, covering the viv floor, grrr)

anyway, simba was watching monty, thinking he looked fun to try to catch through the glass, as monty struck for a mouse, simba nearly peed himself, and just sat there staring at me in shock, was so funny! (a little mean i know)

















simba asleep on my bed after a urun around









simba LOVES my keyboard but it drives me nuts, he knows he isnt allowed on it, look at his face!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


>


Thats brilliant.... "Im just gonna touch it a little bit......." lol

Really glad to hear he's doing well, he's a little cutie.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

RedGex said:


> Thats brilliant.... "Im just gonna touch it a little bit......." lol
> 
> Really glad to hear he's doing well, he's a little cutie.



lol thankyou!
he presses the keyboard so much, i have had to restart my comp a few times today, purely beacuse i couldnt get out of whatever he he typed on the comp... lots of odd boxes come up, or the sound doesnt work, or the keyboard doesnt work etc lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no matter how many times i ''tell him off' he is still being quite aggressive, i may ring woodgreen tommorrow and ask if they have a lone boy/girl his age..
he needs to be taught by a cat NOT to bite, or launch himself like a snake at people... (with teeth showing!)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he really is launchign at me to bite me, its quite scary, if a full grown adult cat did that, i would pee myself. not joking, blowing saying no etc isnt working. tommorro wi will ring up woodgreen to ask for tips, but has anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have a read of this Aggressive Kitten - Kittens who bite and scratch


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Have a read of this Aggressive Kitten - Kittens who bite and scratch


thankyou. im baffled its not normal kitten behaviour (well not what i have seen from the 10 or so i have had) he doesnt show any warnings, and it isnt a cute pounce then ill bite you its a litterally a strike, like a snake, no paws or claws just teeth, mouth and a good ''pounce'' towards you, it actually scares me..
lol
im such a baby..
i now wear my dressing gown when near him even in the sun! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou. im baffled its not normal kitten behaviour (well not what i have seen from the 10 or so i have had) he doesnt show any warnings, and it isnt a cute pounce then ill bite you its a litterally a strike, like a snake, no paws or claws just teeth, mouth and a good ''pounce'' towards you, it actually scares me..
> lol
> im such a baby..
> i now wear my dressing gown when near him even in the sun! lol


 
Hes not a normal kitten though is he, hes an orphan. He is doing what he would do to his mum and littermates but he would be told off by them for being to rough. You need to ring Woodgreen and tell them of your problems as if you leave it he could well grow up into a nasty cat then nobody would want him


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hes not a normal kitten though is he, hes an orphan. He is doing what he would do to his mum and littermates but he would be told off by them for being to rough. You need to ring Woodgreen and tell them of your problems as if you leave it he could well grow up into a nasty cat then nobody would want him


thats what im worried about, didnt ring today as i had probably the worst day ever , my mum came round, and it all became a little ''nasty'' i have screamed or shouted or cried so much in one day in my life


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Gina, I'm sorry to hear you have had a shitty day, but glad that Simba's alive and well :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Oh dear Gina I hope all has now been resolved


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i think hes been spending too much time watching that snake in the first pic, he thinks you are a mouse gina:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe!
he is finially getting better in regards to biting, and knows what No means..
he still loves to chew, 
and he is startign to bum wiggle and kick with his back legs, especially a pair of socks, he loves them!

Some pics from today and yestreday

















































he is groing up fast!

day i got him!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Glad to hear the biting is stopping. Hes a real cutie isnt he:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Glad to hear the biting is stopping. Hes a real cutie isnt he:flrt:


i gave him some time to stop or recue stopping before i gave up hope...
But he is getting better definatly. when i think he is goign to go for an attatck i defuse the situation by distracting him with somthign else, i think he just thinks im his mum/another kitten.. which im not! lol 

he is very pretty, cant wait until i can have him on my lap and stroke him! im not allowed to do that yet!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i gave him some time to stop or recue stopping before i gave up hope...
> But he is getting better definatly. when i think he is goign to go for an attatck i defuse the situation by distracting him with somthign else, i think he just thinks im his mum/another kitten.. which im not! lol
> 
> *he is very pretty, cant wait until i can have him on my lap and stroke him!* *im not allowed to do that yet![/*quote]
> ...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

he's so pretty! Why can't you cuddle him?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > i gave him some time to stop or recue stopping before i gave up hope...
> ...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> > he just wont stay or sit he will attack if i atempt to stroke him..althoguh he is getting better,  he is his own boss. well likes to think so anyway. he will only sit on you if you put him there and ''hold him'' or if he is VERY sleepy.
> ...


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Hiya all,
Sorry, typing in a hurry and havent had a chance to check if this has been said or not - is there any way he can interact with your other cats? My Reese spends a lot of time playing with my adult cat Frazier, wrestling with him Frazier is very quick to let him know if he is biting too hard or doing something else that he shouldnt. As we unknowingly got Reese when he was quite young, its been a real blessing that Fraze has taken him under his wing. Reese is getting better all the time with keeping his claws and teeth to himself


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > little bugger! :lol2:
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I love that pic where he's got one foot on the keyboard...they're so naughty when they think 'just one little paw, maybe she won't notice. Look, I'll distract her with these big beautiful eyes'. Bless him, I'm glad to see he's doing so well, it's a shame he can't socialise with other cats...you'll have to adopt him so he can mix with yours!! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cpiggott22 said:


> I love that pic where he's got one foot on the keyboard...they're so naughty when they think 'just one little paw, maybe she won't notice. Look, I'll distract her with these big beautiful eyes'. Bless him, I'm glad to see he's doing so well, it's a shame he can't socialise with other cats...you'll have to adopt him so he can mix with yours!! :whistling2:


hehe i wish!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my has he grown!!!! (i cant imagine what the other would look like now!)










from this, in just a couple of weeks...


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwwww :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> awwwww :flrt:


hehe, he has changed lots, and you dont notice till you see pics, so very odd!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a handsome boy.:flrt: I think when you are with them all the time you just dont notice it, but when you see photos it makes you realise just how much they have grown


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What a handsome boy.:flrt: I think when you are with them all the time you just dont notice it, but when you see photos it makes you realise just how much they have grown


definatly!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Simba will be going soon, so i have been taking some pics. 
Plese do ignore the mess, im in the middle of tidying up my bedroom, removing simbas cage, and removing the geckos/snakes etc...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes beautiful:flrt: Loving the Scooby head lock:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Awwww he's bloody gorgeous Gina, you have done a fantastic job raising him! I bet you will really miss him when he goes.:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hes beautiful:flrt: Loving the Scooby head lock:lol2:


lol, scooby is a little special and doesnt do anything, he has scratches and bite ,marks and blood over his ears face chin etc, he just sits there and takes it.. odd cat



butterfingersbimbo said:


> Awwww he's bloody gorgeous Gina, you have done a fantastic job raising him! I bet you will really miss him when he goes.:flrt:


hehe thanky! i will, i will really miss him.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I just found out he is going tommorrow, and im by my self tommorrow, so i will br cryign by myself.. he is beautiful he really is. My mum Really want him, but her partner wont let her have him. And i really want him really too but i cant and i know i cant. I jave got VERY attatched to him, this is probably beacuse i have let him down stairs and to interact with all my cat etc, so he feels like part of the family now


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

As i have said on the last one dad keeps hinting that he wats him, but he is going now tommorrrow.. 

dad recons he has bengal in him (wether this is beacuse he wants him to, so thats his excuse for wanting to keep him...) but he has a quite aggressive temperment he isnt scared of anything, if ginger beats him up, (most cats and dogs leg it, simba will run up to him and try to attack etc) he is quite orangey in his tabbyness not like other tabbys i have owned / seen.. and his belly is verrrrrrry spotty... and so on .. lol..

and he is prettyful!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

i also think he is goin g to have his mums eyes, what do you think?


pics comming soon


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Not quite the right colours flash is off.. its on automatic you see 
Lazy gina!


















































gina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

He is a stunning kitten with beautiful markings. Im not sure if he has Bengal in him but I do know that he is very striking.
If you want him why not keep him then you have a handful of cats(5) and now hes all settled the house will be so empty without him


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> He is a stunning kitten with beautiful markings. Im not sure if he has Bengal in him but I do know that he is very striking.
> If you want him why not keep him then you have a handful of cats(5) and now hes all settled the house will be so empty without him


dad just went to bed, and before he went to bed he came to see me and said no. 5 cats is too many. but he was smiling, and doing his stupid giggle, i know he wants him..
i guess it would explain his behaviour, he isnt evil he is a cross lol!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Tell him Ive got 16 :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Tell him Ive got 16 :whistling2:


lol have done, and he thinks your crazy! lol.
now that dad said that he wanted him this mornign its made me all excited, now he just said its a definate no  :'(


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol have done, and he thinks your crazy! lol.
> now that dad said that he wanted him this mornign its made me all excited, now he just said its a definate no  :'(


 
What you have to remember though is if you keep Simba he probably wont let you foster anymore.
I only ended up with my lot because Steve couldnt part with them:lol2:
Wait until tomorrow he may still chnage his mind:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What you have to remember though is if you keep Simba he probably wont let you foster anymore.
> I only ended up with my lot because Steve couldnt part with them:lol2:
> Wait until tomorrow he may still chnage his mind:whistling2:


thats what i sai di said i wont foster anymore.
he cant change his mind tommorrow he is going to work at 5 in the morning
so i wont see him
his descion now, is final 
oh i wish i coudl move out 
im on the concil waitiing list.. once im out, ill have cats! 





EDIT he heard me crying, and laughed at me  and said he loves all cats, all cats he woudl never say no to any cat. but he has to.
he said if he means so much to me another one wont make much differnce. but now i have told woodgreen to collect him, and they are comming at 10
i will ring and see if they let me. i have been through alot with simba i htink thats why i am so attatched to him, i will REALLY need to sort out his biting though.
i will pay for him and the vets as i do with the other 4. i hopeim doing the right thing, and dad, i hope he ist doing it because he feels sorry for me, but beacuse he loves simba too.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so its 8 in the mornign and im trying to get hold of the man who is comming to collect him...
he isnt answering.

last night simba for the first time ever slept on my bed and my brothers, i think he knew somehow that he was part of the family now.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

more pics...
and a question...
He has a habit of sucking my dressing gowns both of which feel similar to cat fur, soft warm and snuggly...he suckles on it, purs and paws, and eventually falls alseep(he has been doing it next to me for about 10 mins now, he has gone to sleep now, but he is still sucking)... he used tto do this to my neck after his mum went to early, but now he does it to my dressing gown, if he is very worked up i pass it to him and he settles down.. is this beacuse he misses his mum? makes me feel really mean . ive tried to take some pics but they didnt come out tooo well.

Alseep last night nawww








some pics of the sucklingggg, my dressing gowns end up soaking wet!
















On top of my mousey tank! lol




























EDIT - one more question...
What colour eyes do you think he will have, and do you think they will be like his mums... dad says he hopes he doesnt have his mums eyes.. hehe he thought she was amazingly cute apart from her freeky eyes. lol...i cant rememebr for the life of me the nickname he had for lacy, but it was to do with her eyes.. lol they were freekishly round and big for her tiny frame! alittle like an eyeeye (is it an eyeeye im thinkign of?..hmmm) or a Tarsier? io only got a pic of her once with her eyes fully open, she always closed them when i was taking pics 
They look big now, and out of perportion now, but so did toms!! HA toms where helarious!!


















HAHAHA








and now they are just fine


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ive just had a phone call saying i might not be able to keep him, as i am a fosterer not an adopter, and we have too many cats already. I have to have a home check to see what the other cats are like. brilliant.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ive just had a phone call saying i might not be able to keep him, as i am a fosterer not an adopter, and we have too many cats already. I have to have a home check to see what the other cats are like. brilliant.


 
If you do still want to foster try here

*CATS PROTECTION - CAMBRIDGE
*Registered Charity no: 203644
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats needing homes are featured on their website, linked below. 
Neutering Assistance: For neutering vouchers Tel: 01223 709882 
Lost & Found Register: Tel: 01223 852699 
*Volunteers Needed*:Cambridge branch would love to hear from any cat lovers willing to volunteer as cat fosterers ~ all expenses are met by the branch. They also need more helpers in their shop please!
*Support Shop*: 172 Mill Road, Cambridge, CB1 3LP (shop tel: 01223 566997)
Tel: (cat homing): 01223 528312
Tel: (general enquiries) : 01223 441880
Web site: www.cambridge.cats.org.uk
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If you do still want to foster try here
> 
> *CATS PROTECTION - CAMBRIDGE
> *Registered Charity no: 203644
> ...


will do


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> If you do still want to foster try here
> 
> *CATS PROTECTION - CAMBRIDGE
> *Registered Charity no: 203644
> ...



Do you think that's wise she'll probably end up with another five :whistling2:


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

What a beautiful kitten!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dads upset, i will update you tommorrow 

elieen what do you recon to his patten and eyes and sucking me etcc...
(pics and exlantions on the other few [pages)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

taking more pictures today incase he does go (with scooby)
there are lots of pics in the last 3 pages , all new the last 2 days 
feorag there is a few questions in the last few pages too!! Hehe  (hope your enjoyign you holiday!)

Naughty scooby
















lookign beautiful as always, he is calming down now since being with scooby and tom and ginger and zingi...








hahahaaa.... look at scoobys face!








( i was watching closley simba is not in danger...)








simba wont leave me alone if im in the house, he will be right by my side always, this is him now, next to me at the comp  he evn sleeps on my bed, ive never had a cat doo that 








And more ''sucking''


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

aww hes gorgeous


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SeaWolf said:


> aww hes gorgeous


thankyou.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

UPDATE - the lady is comming friday to inspect my cats, poor ginger is only going to have just come out of an opp


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina the sucking is normal in handreared and early weaned kittens. Its like a security blanket. My daughter cat Tinkerball(handreared) still kneads and sucks her dressing gown and shes at least 3 years old now:lol2:

Dennis sucks my neck and kneads and he wasnt early weaned or handreared and hes about 10 months old now:lol2:

Good luck on your home visit. Im still gobsmacked you need one. Ginge having his op wont go against you at all as it shows you care enough. I think once they see how settled Simba is with your other cats they wont dare say NO


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gina the sucking is normal in handreared and early weaned kittens. Its like a security blanket. My daughter cat Tinkerball(handreared) still kneads and sucks her dressing gown and shes at least 3 years old now:lol2:
> 
> Dennis sucks my neck and kneads and he wasnt early weaned or handreared and hes about 10 months old now:lol2:
> 
> Good luck on your home visit. Im still gobsmacked you need one. Ginge having his op wont go against you at all as it shows you care enough. I think once they see how settled Simba is with your other cats they wont dare say NO


hehe ok, thankyou. Its amazing if simba is in a little bit of a crazy mood, i pop him on it and he goes to sleep. SOOO cute. and thank you reguarding the home visit.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

they are comming at 11:45 timorrow will update you 1 ishhhh


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

1 and a half hours... eeek.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Be yourself Gina and let them know how much you want Simba to stay.
Fingers crossed


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Be yourself Gina and let them know how much you want Simba to stay.
> Fingers crossed


Thank you x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

He is mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
It went well actually, compleltly fine relaxed etc
She loved scooby and tom.
Typically as they left and said how well behaved they were, tom started tp growl and got all angry. 
I have got to go in next week to get his first jabs as he is 9 weeks, and to pay for him, and to organise his neutering.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> He is mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> It went well actually, compleltly fine relaxed etc
> She loved scooby and tom.
> Typically as they left and said how well behaved they were, tom started tp growl and got all angry.
> I have got to go in next week to get his first jabs as he is 9 weeks, and to pay for him, and to organise his neutering.



Congratulations! We need more pics of Simba now he is officially yours.

Did you ever find out what happened to mummy cat Gina? I can't remember. I just remember her going to the vets and simba having to be kept away. I loved her eyes they were amazing.

So are they saying you definitely can't foster for them anymore then?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Congratulations! We need more pics of Simba now he is officially yours.
> 
> Did you ever find out what happened to mummy cat Gina? I can't remember. I just remember her going to the vets and simba having to be kept away. I loved her eyes they were amazing.
> 
> So are they saying you definitely can't foster for them anymore then?



I have been advied not to for now, but i cant any as i start full time work soon! will get more pics soon!! lol lots of new pics on the page before this i think 


Very bad news on Lacy, well it nearly made me cry.
In the 4 ish weeks she has been away from me...she has been in two homes, and is now back at the sheltewr 



Pics on page (From this week)
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-9.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-8.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/308012-simbaaassss-story-7.html


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

There are alot of pics on here now so i have made a designated simba pic thread  which i will update as i take pic s
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/329298-simba-simba-simba-simba.html#post4190913


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh hun I'm so glad you are keeping Simba after all you went through! Poor Lacey what a shame she is being passed around. :censor:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Oh hun I'm so glad you are keeping Simba after all you went through! Poor Lacey what a shame she is being passed around. :censor:


its crazy, all beacuse hs e is apparently nto litter trained although she was 100% with me.?...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well.. its been 10 days of having his medicine and he seems better
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/330737-bad-news-simba-has-cat.html
he is eatign drinking runnign etc etc

problems are still happening Re biting..
Its really quite bad.
Spraying with water, saying a firm NO, clapping and blowing at him.. isnt working. When he does it, and you stop him, he then backs down gets low to the ground (he knows he has done wrong) then he will just do it again.
Any other ideas?
Its getting very painful now, he bites Very hard. Im used to being bitten in a 'friendly' way by the other cats, but this takes the pee a little. he will grab on with all his legs bite down and shake from side to side, like a crocodile woudl! Its painful. And it doesnt seem to be getting better?... i still cant stroke him. Yesterday he bit dad on his lip, and dad was really annoyed/upset. He doesnt seem to be calming down, and dads and i am worried, he is getting big (obviously) and he is only going to get bigger and bigger...dad is worried he will be like it when he is older and more powerful..So i need more ideas..i dont really want to use tablets or phermones etc, i woudl like to try other things first, but i have run out of ideas.
He is chaning alot now in colour, his stripes seem to be being taken over by teh two tones hairs that tabbys get, black with a golden top


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think you need to get tough now. Get a plant sprayer set it on a fine jet and when he bites squirt it at him, most cats hate this. Its not funny when they bite as the bigger they get the more it hurts


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think you need to get tough now. Get a plant sprayer set it on a fine jet and when he bites squirt it at him, most cats hate this. Its not funny when they bite as the bigger they get the more it hurts


I just wish he understood me.
i know he cant obviously
But ive done SO much for him, and all i want to do is to stroke hmi and cuddle.. Sometimes he makes me want to cry. jujst now he bit me like 5 times, and coudlnt get off, i couldnt even scruff him as he can get me when i do this.. evil bugger.
Why cant he be friendly and purr and snuggle with me..  meany.

i have got a sprayer i have loadds ill get one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The problem is he was reared alone at a crucial point in his life. Your time for cuddles and kisses will come but for now he needs teaching that biting is not acceptable. Stroke him, talk to him and if he sits on you lap let him but the minute he bites spray him. Weve taken lots of adult cats in at the sanctuary that have been early weaned and the owners couldnt cope with the biting. I know this wont happen with Simba but Im just telling you so you know it needs sorting NOW before he really does injure someone. My friends kitten was like this, she is now 8 months old and is a real cuddle monster so it can be done


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The problem is he was reared alone at a crucial point in his life. Your time for cuddles and kisses will come but for now he needs teaching that biting is not acceptable. Stroke him, talk to him and if he sits on you lap let him but the minute he bites spray him. Weve taken lots of adult cats in at the sanctuary that have been early weaned and the owners couldnt cope with the biting. I know this wont happen with Simba but Im just telling you so you know it needs sorting NOW before he really does injure someone. My friends kitten was like this, she is now 8 months old and is a real cuddle monster so it can be done


thats what im worried about, i cant loose him and wont..
ive got a sporay bottle, its just tryign to make everyone in the house actually do it thats the problem.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i brought a good spray bottle...
now for example now he is soaking soaking wet, Realllly wet. 
he is stilllllllll doing it..
how long will it take of geting soaking wet for him to start to stop doing it?
i knwo its only been a few days but... if anyof my other cats got that wet i think they woudl stop... maybe he likes water..?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh dear Gina he is a tough one Eileen needs to give some advice here I think


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Gina he is a tough one Eileen needs to give some advice here I think


he bit me twice on my foot, Really hard 
i rang the vets yesterday and they said i can start to let him be with thr other cats, for short periods, NOT ginger. Only problem is he was attacking scooby like mad, and scooby is a little dim, and doesnt defend himself, just lays there, but now had most of the fur missing round his neck, and bits marks and grazes everywheer, scooby is odd like that looks worse than it should be, and doesnt defend himself. May i coudl dog crate him?... and get him interatcing that way to start with?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

some new pics of him at the weekend of a phone. I have lost my battery charger, annoyingly. but he is changing lots he hasnt got green eyes anymore  but amber eyes/yellow eyes.

Also... his nose is becomming an odd shape... really odd.. lol.. ive got some pics to explain!

HE is still as he was alseep to start with lol


























Right here is his nose..
normally the pink bit of the nose goes straight accross at the top, to make the base of an upside down traingle.. (wow that sounds odd) but his doesnt look like that.. its odd... lol really pointy looking

















see?









his mums nose was very different,and her face much rounder, and her eyes much rounder to, although he does seem to have the same colour eyes comming..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There are lots of different nose leather shapes so it is still within the normal range.
Have you tried scruffing Simba when he goes to bite and dumping him on the floor then ignoring him. You will *all* need to do it though or it wont work
Dont fuss him at any time(this causes excitement which will make him bite), just a gentle stroke. Your time for cuddles and kisses will come but not yet as first he needs to know it is unacceptable to bite If you dont do it now you never will

EDIT Make sure nobody plays with him using their hands. Use a wand type toy then he isnt near your hands just the stick


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> There are lots of different nose leather shapes so it is still within the normal range.
> Have you tried scruffing Simba when he goes to bite and dumping him on the floor then ignoring him. *You will all need to do it though or it wont work*
> Dont fuss him at any time(this causes excitement which will make him bite), just a gentle stroke. Your time for cuddles and kisses will come but not yet as first he needs to know it is unacceptable to bite If you dont do it now you never will
> 
> EDIT Make sure nobody plays with him using their hands. Use a wand type toy then he isnt near your hands just the stick



this is my problem at the moe, my dad says he is just ''playing'', playing i dont mind, but just attatcking is not acceptable. ive tried to teach dad to spray but dad is still says its mean as he is playing etc etc i will keep p[ushing it though obviously. 
thankyou re the nose, its just so very different to all my other cats who have straight edge to the top of their nose!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Get your Dad to read this
Aggressive Kitten - Kittens who bite and scratch


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Get your Dad to read this
> Aggressive Kitten - Kittens who bite and scratch


ill rpint it out and give it to him! thankyou


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

blooming simba still being a noob.
he is takign the spray and is now trying to fight the spray backk.. he currently looks like a drowned rat.

*shouts* any other ideas?

re what you said last time shell.. scruffing. cant, you will alwaays get you wether it be teeth or claws..

he hs gone to sulk now behind the tv gooming himself..well maybe he has understood it.. i think the other problem i he is so loney so he does it for attention, 30 mins of constant (practically) spraying...and he has gone off to sulk maybe he is understanding?...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gina, are you using the spray with a jet nozzle rather than a shower nozzle, the jet should scare him more than soak him, its the shock that teaches them rather than the water?

ditta


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gina, are you using the spray with a jet nozzle rather than a shower nozzle, the jet should scare him more than soak him, its the shock that teaches them rather than the water?
> 
> ditta


i started with the spraying misty sort of oone, now its the full power squirt of water very powerful.. lol
he was so wet ealier than he was drippin literally..i dont know of any cat that likes water...

he will not beat me!! lol i will not be beaten by a 10 week old kitten!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

right ..
shall i spray when he is stalking me too
he now knwos i will spray him, as he now stalks attackes then legs it so fast i cant get him..

*beeeeep*


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

simba is getting a little better with the help of a water sprayer. His behaviour with tom and ginger and zingii is better (he is being aloweed to see then a little now) but with scooby he is being a little sh*t...and scooby cant/wont defend himself...

simba will be going to the vets this week for his first vac, worming and fleaing and a check up... all a little later than the supposed 9 weeks, but at least he is ok, he could of died from the flu and so far he is fine *fingers crossed*


----------

